# My new 2 Ã- 20 rack that I built today. :)



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

Well, I stopped for some supplies this mornin' after working the night shift, and got to building a new 2 Ã- 20-gallon high aquarium rack. I own a 2 Ã- 80-gallon rack, but I didn't build that one. 

Materials used were 8 @ 2" Ã- 4" Ã- 8' lengths of lumber, and a "2 Ã- 4 Basics (TM) 16" Shelf Links" kit. It took me about 3 Â½ hours, but I'm not handy with the tools so I tend to just keep goin' until I get it right. The "Shelf Links" kits (I have another in reserve) I bought in Grand Forks, North Dakota, during a summer road trip. The "Shelf Links" were $18 and the lumber was $17 ... so for $35 and my time, I now own another rack. When you're limited on floor space to put tanks, you have to use racks. 

The rack is approximately 6' high, with 30" (2Â½') gaps for the aquariums. 20's with canopy tend to be about 22" high, and of course you need arm room. There is about 6 to 8 inches under the rack to make water changes on the bottom tank a bit easier.

It seems pretty solid and level, so I look forward to moving the one 20 I own onto it sometime next week, and maybe Santa will bring me another one for Christmas. 

Do you guys think I should add a diagonal brace (or two, one per level) on the back side of the rack? Each level should be about 180 pounds I think (glass tank and water).

Check out the pictures by clicking on the below thumbnails. Please ensure your pop-up blocker allows PhotoBucket images via new browser window. Thank you for looking!


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

I'm applying "Deep Onyx" colour paint, which is essentially ... "Dark Black". I'm using an Alkalyd paint. I expect no less than two coats, possibly three.

The one leg length is off by about 1/16" to 1/8", so the stand has the slightest "wobble" but I am going to do a diagonal 45' brace spanning top right corner (on back) to bottom left corner (on back).

Even my big rack has the tiniest "wobble" when empty so I'm not ready to freak out just yet. 

I just finished applying a second coat of this oil-based paint. I allowed 24 hours between coats. However, I forgot to paint the "top side" of each shelf (painting rack with it tipped upside down, so top of shelves are also facing down), so those only have one coat.

That being said, I am debating trying to move the new rack into operation sometime tomorrow afternoon (Saturday). 

Check out the pictures by clicking on the below thumbnails. Please ensure your pop-up blocker allows PhotoBucket images via new browser window. Thank you for looking!


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

Would I do the "diagonal" bracing at the green dots, blue dots, or red dots?

The red dots would indicate two indepedant braces, one at each "level", on the INNER EDGES. Obviously, two of the dots cannot be shown in this image.

The other colours indicate OUTER EDGES.


----------



## lv8pv (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice!

Id go for the blue dots


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

Per red dots, i thought if i cut two braces with 45 mitre at each end, and affixed to the uprights, each side would kind of "pull" the other side, keeping extra balance.

Keep in mind, I am no carpenter or woodworker really of any credence, and this is all speculation.

And, if I sloped them from upper right, to bottom left, they wouldn't interfere with HOB filters that are usually on the left side of the back of the aquarium.

With the one large diagonal on back (upper right, to lower left), I am worried that the lower shelf aquarium, if the HOB filter is too large, be obstructed from having such filter. I guess I could always just use a sponge filter.


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

I just took some measurements. A 20 high with AquaClear 30 HOB is just shy of 15" width (front to back). Since each shelf is 16" width, if I inserted the braces on internal edges, which would take 1.5", the tank would overhang the front edge of the shelf by 0.5" to 1" - definitely not going to happen!

OK, so it's blue, or green.


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

The rack is finished and has been up-and-running for several days.

Check out the pictures by clicking on the below thumbnails. Please ensure your pop-up blocker allows PhotoBucket images via new browser window. Thank you for looking!


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

very nice, I like the use of those brackets. I saw some of them the other day and thought of doing something similar, but I figured that for the price (including lumber) I could get a bigger utility shelving unit. Your's definately looks a lot nicer than a utility shelf though. Nice work :thumb:


----------

